# Rules of Productive Weight Training for The Drug-Free Trainee



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

So you’re just starting out! No doubt, you’ve got conflicting advice coming at you from all directions – and you can’t figure out who, or what, to believe! Well, I’ve been at this for 18 years, and in that time I’ve helped hundreds of beginners …maybe even more. I know what you need to know, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

